# Saddle pad rubbing hair off horse's back!?



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Every winter, this seems to happen to my mare...she is a very "wiggly butt" mover, IE she has a naturally back and forth movement rather than up and down like some other horses. What seems to happen is that with the back and forth movement, the saddle pad moves and rubs off the hair underneath where it's moving. The attached pics are of my mare's back and you can see where the pad has rubbed on top (hair is really thin and appears to be dark since she has black skin and you can see it through), and you can tell where down the sides of the back of the pad it has broken the hair as well. 

The strange thing is that this rubbing is BEHIND the saddle, NOT under the panels directly (we placed the saddle on her back in the correct spot to make sure of that). I have tried using a really thick poly pad, a super thin baby pad, and everything in between with no luck! I've even tried taking some of that "sticky" material that you use to line your cupboards with and putting it under the pad and it just moves right along with the pad!! :evil:

Anyone else have this issue and how did you correct for it? For now, when I'm jumping I just use a fitted pad so that there IS no pad back there to rub, but what the heck will I do for dressage??


----------



## goingnowhere1

my horse has the exact same problem. and the saddle was checked and it fits perfect I also use a raiser pad and sheepskin. I don't really have any advice (still trying to find out the problem myself) but I'll be happy to see what everyone else says


----------



## eventerdrew

I would be interested to see what would happen if the saddle pad was lined in sheepskin or you just used a sheepskin pad under her saddle. 

Mattes makes full square pads that are lined in sheepskin on the back.


----------



## equiniphile

Have you tried a thin kitchen towel under the pad?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Hmm where would I get sheepskin to put under the current pad?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventerdrew

this is the one I was talking about

Mattes Square Sheepskin Pad- Dressage - Dressage Pads from SmartPak Equine


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh I've seen those drew, they're nice although very expensive...have you seen the Ecogold pads?? They are nice and a little less harmful to the pocketbook!  

https://www.ecogold.ca/index.php?cPath=22&osCsid=h4jq4agqr758crpfobuc5itks3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

equiniphile said:


> Have you tried a thin kitchen towel under the pad?


no I haven't but a friend recommended a Sham Wow so as soon as those arrive I'll be giving them a try!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## somoni

well, that`s the problem of your pad,dont use poly pads, use sheepskin pad, especially the Australian sheepskin. here are some samples. you may have a look. Merino Sheepskin Saddle Pad Brown Fleece English Horse Pads


----------



## waresbear

I like wool as well, natural fibers tend to wick moisture away and not rub your horse's hair the wrong way.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I once tried a Fleeceworks pad on Sandie's back but it rubbed ALL of the hair off under the saddle, worse than the above photos!! Which is why I shyed away from those :-/ But if I could find a thinner version, maybe that would work? 

Somoni, the link you sent me just may end up working, those look thinner than the fleeceworks I tried out!


----------



## Saddlebag

This is often indicative of the rider being too much on the cantle. The weight isn't evenly distributed over the bars.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Saddlebag said:


> This is often indicative of the rider being too much on the cantle. The weight isn't evenly distributed over the bars.


Hmm interesting note! I HAVE been told that I tend to ride too much on the cantle and need to tip my pelvis more forward...but why would it only be happening each winter though? I don't ride differently in the summer vs the winter each year? :-|


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

What do you all think of this pad? 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Merino-Sheepskin-Dressage-Square-Saddle/dp/B0011UHUZ6]Amazon.com: Merino Sheepskin Dressage Square Saddle Pad [Misc.]: Sports & Outdoors[/ame] 

Like I mentioned before, I used a Fleeceworks sheepskin half pad once, but it was on TOP OF a regular thin AP saddle pad, and it rubbed ALL of the hair off underneath the saddle! Do you guys think that was just because I used it on TOP rather than underneath, or think that may have been just too much padding altogether under the saddle? I don't really want to buy something this pricey and find out the hard way!! 

Here's a link to an old thread of mine by the way, when I began having this kind of issue. The strange thing is that THIS year, it was my dressage saddle, NOT the Collegiate, that caused the problem...so I am wondering how much of this is pad-related somehow...

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/saddle-panels-rubbing-hair-off-44824/ 

Found this other person's thread when I googled the issue and seems I'm at least not the only one!!
Bald spots/rubs behind saddle pad? [Archive] - Chronicle Forums


----------



## wild_spot

Subbing - I have this same issue, but with a wool pad under my stock saddle.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Well glad I'm at least not alone!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mvinotime

Ok...subbing! Same problem just started happening to me. I bought a new round skirt 100% wool felt western pad for my barrel saddle and exactly where the back edge of the pad sits behind the saddle there are two worn spots on the hair on each outer edge from the pad rubbing back and forth I assume??? I was wondering if it was because previously the square pads kinda hit the hip bone a bit and lifted over that spot and now with the round it sits right there and rubs????? Interested to see what others have to say...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

For the two of you who subbed because you're having the same issue, does it only happen to you in the winter as well, or is it an all year round type of thing?


----------



## mvinotime

I cant honestly answer that as I just switched to this round pad (always had square) and never had the issue before. However, I am assuming it would be much more noticeable in winter considering there is alot more hair? I know my horse slicks out so much in summer it would not be as easy to notice IMO cause it isnt like it has rubbed him bald it has just rubbed away some of the hair and left it almost matted down and broken????


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Good point!


----------



## ktrolson

I ride western with a Thinline 1/2 inch pad. I have the same problem and would love to find a solution.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Ok well I have to say I appreciate the subbers who are letting me know they have the same issue, I don't feel so alone now at least!!  

NOW>>>anyone out there who HAD this same issue and has FIXED it successfully?? Come on, help us ALL out! ;-)


----------



## wild_spot

It's worse toward the end of winter when my mare starts shedding, but so far is still noticeable in the middle of summer.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

The most frustrating part for me is not knowing what caused it since it kinda came out of nowhere! And I've been trying out different kinds of pads but since the hair is already rubbed so short, I can't tell if any of them are actually working!! 

To make matters worse, Sandie now has 2 more of her stupid collagen granuloma lumps on her back caused by her allergies (usually to some sort of insect bite)...so now I'm dealing with those getting bigger and bigger! I'm thinking we may have to go on another riding hiatus and just lounge her in a surcingle while things heal up and grow back :-/ *sigh*


----------



## faye

it is because of the courseness of the winter coat. I have a similar problem only mine is where my leg contacts my horse (and he does NOT need a lot of leg, my leg is stable etc).
The only way I've found to fix it is to clip the horse.




goingnowhere1 said:


> my horse has the exact same problem. and the saddle was checked and it fits perfect I also use a raiser pad and sheepskin. I don't really have any advice (still trying to find out the problem myself) but I'll be happy to see what everyone else says


If you need a riser pad then your saddle does NOT fit.

If your saddle fits without it and you put a riser pad in you will cause the saddle to sit back and it will no longer fit.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Thanks Faye, I guess I'll quit worrying about it then...and body clip my horse next time! ;-) LOL


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

So ummm UPDATE it is happening YET AGAIN...only this year, she was body clipped...and I can STILL see it happening even though her hair is super short!! This is the third year I've posted about it on here, and no one seems to know why it happens, but I know by re-reading this old thread again that others do have my same problem. 

So here's my thought this year...my saddle is a 17"..but WHAT IF I bought one of those extra long pads that are tailored to 18-19" saddles? Would a longer pad extending further behind me prevent the edge from rubbing anymore? She IS quite the long backed horse...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here's a more recent pic of her and I circled in red where the hair would be rubbed off on either side...it's just behind the saddle pad/saddle panels.


----------



## Endiku

Does your mare sweat much in the winter when she is being worked?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

No, she never does now because she is body clipped so she really doesn't have all that much hair  I'll have to get a close up of her back for you all so you can see what it looks like this year.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Anyone have any experience with this pad at all? Just thinking of it because I noticed it has little rounded edges on the back that perhaps wouldn't rub so much?

Dura-Tech® Kiesner Close Contact Pad in Cutback Saddles/Pads at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here's a little snippet from a clinic I took last summer and you can kind of see how she moves. I also want to mention I had a professional saddle fitter come out after this video was taken...she checked the saddle for fit and ended up reflocking the wool to fit to Sandie's back. So I am pretty darn confident saddle fit is not the issue...because even after all that, it's still doing this it seems.


----------



## Dustbunny

Have not read all posts. Sorry...on a new tablet and I am an idiot.

Is the saddle bridging?


----------



## Saddlebag

If your saddle is of a better quality and flocked with wool, you can eliminate the pad or cloth. As the horse sweats it will help the saddle conform to it's back. It takes about 20 rides for this to happen. In the meantime it's a chance to see if it eliminates the problem.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Dustbunny said:


> Have not read all posts. Sorry...on a new tablet and I am an idiot.
> 
> Is the saddle bridging?


I sure hope not after the saddle fitter was just out custom fitting the saddle to her back :shock: You know what...maybe I should email HER and see if she's got any ideas why the hair rubbing happens - geez how did it take me this long to think up THAT idea?! :lol: 

Will let you all know what she says!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Saddlebag said:


> If your saddle is of a better quality and flocked with wool, you can eliminate the pad or cloth. As the horse sweats it will help the saddle conform to it's back. It takes about 20 rides for this to happen. In the meantime it's a chance to see if it eliminates the problem.


That's a good idea, and pretty much the only one I haven't tried up to this point! So why not, I think I'll give it a go!


----------



## DuckDodgers

Wait, so this rubbing is occurring under the saddle pad, but not under the saddle itself? Sounds like the pad is way too large. Have you tried using something with a spine closer to the length of your saddle? Sorry if I'm misunderstanding or it sounds like a dumb suggestion...


----------



## poppy1356

Eh my mare has the same issue. Doesn't rub it comepletely off but breaks it off so its shorter and courser. I just don't do anything about because it doesn't rub her hair completely.

I have different pads I use and they all do it. They vary in length and that doesn't change it. English or western it did it. I just move on.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I don't ride English but I'm having the same issue this winter. I honestly thought it was my pad because I usually use the same brand but switched to a different one to test out. 
It's doing it on a couple of my horses, switched pads this last week and can't tell yet if it's the pad or the extremely wooly coat with long hours. But never had this problem before! Hmmm..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

I was going to say bad saddle fit.. which I feel would be the most obvious I think. But since you said you had a saddle fitter customize your saddle then never mind.

I guess maybe the material of the saddle pad you have.


----------



## 74017

Horses change shape so easily though...perhaps each winter your horse changes shape enough to make your saddle not fit in the winter months. I know you said the rubbing happens behind the pad but I can't imagine how the pad could rub if pressure isn't placed down on it while it's rubbing.

I had a saddle fitter come out and make me custom shims based on the port Lewis impression pad...shows uneven pressure. I had uneven pressure everywhere....three months later my mare completely changed shape and all shims had to be removed.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I'll be interested to see what my saddle fitter says for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

IN the picture where you circled the area of being "rubbed" showed no pad touching the area????? IF the pad is not on the "rubbed" area how is it being "rubbed"?/?

It may have nothing to do with the pad. It could be a seasonal anomaly. 

If the horse is clipped then the hair is short (as in summer short) right? From what I gather this does not occur in the Summer...right? Perhaps its some sort of odd negative response to skin and winter hair growth. You say this horse has Allergies or allergy responses....perhaps this is an allergy response of some sort to skin changes or hair follicle changes of a seasonal nature. More odd things have happened. It could be a response to sweat (no matter how minute it may be) skin excretions in a localized area dryness in the air and so forth and so on.

I cant watch the video while I am dial up (waiting on getting $$$ for my other computer to be fixed for my cable hook up again.) so I cant watch how the horse moves and etc.

Its just a thought. I had an older mare than would lose hair on her chest every winter.....just the winter. Her skin would get flakey then the hair would thin out and well, at her worst, she looked like she had mange in a very localized area. It was weird. Once spring hit and she began to shed and grow in summer coat all was well again. I simply chokked it off as a seasonal anomaly. (yes I tried coat conditioners and added a coat enhancer to her diet to no avail) Tea tree oil spray did seem to help some though.


----------



## garlicbunny

I was thinking the same thing as the above poster that maybe she is a little heavier in the winter which makes her saddle too narrow over the back. She is beautiul and looks to be a good weight though! love those buckskins!! My hubbys mare move's side to side as well but no hair loss..


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Zaney in the pic I showed she didn't have the rubbing then, I was just drawing a circle around where it usually occurs in the winter...I'm beginning to wonder if the saddle is slipping back during riding...going to take a before and after pic today when I go for a lesson, just to see saddle placement before and after.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

This happens with my horse too, only when he is body clipped. The saddle pad does not stay perfectly still when riding - it kind of moves side to side as he moves and it kind of scrubs the hair off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here's a video of her from last night just to see her movement 
Sandie lunging - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Dancing when viewed from the back that's what looks like is happening with my girl too...it's like the back edge of the saddle pad is breaking the hair off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Dancing when viewed from the back that's what looks like is happening with my girl too...it's like the back edge of the saddle pad is breaking the hair off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Next time you saddle up and ride, have her walk in a safe place, or have her led while you're mounted. Turn around and look at what the saddle pad is doing and see if you can notice where the rub marks are. On my gelding, the saddle pad was kind of going side to side and making a very faint swishing sound. The hair was literally being scrubbed off. 

I've honestly never thought to check to see if that motion was normal in horses or not. I only noticed because I was trying to figure out what was making him bald. I'm assuming it's normal.

It only happens when I clipped in in that area. Since then, I just don't clip under the saddle pad area anymore.

Edited to add: I ride treeless, so I knew it wasn't a problem caused by an ill-fitting tree.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Well my trainer and I were looking tonight and the rubbing is under the panels for the most part. And we think it's because the saddle is doing something funny...it doesn't really make even contact with her back at all times...it kind of floats above her. I am going to email my saddle fitter some photos and get her take on what I should do/whether I should add a half pad or something to "fill in" that area and hopefully stop the rubbing. What in everyone's experience what normally causes an otherwise good fitting saddle to have a gap under the panels in the back when the horse moves?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Here's the video I took tonight that shows the space under the panels...sorry it's sideways I have no idea how that happened on my iphone :/ 

Sandie saddle - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

When the saddle just sits on her back it looks fine but once you put the girth on that's what happens
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 74017

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Well my trainer and I were looking tonight and the rubbing is under the panels for the most part. And we think it's because the saddle is doing something funny...it doesn't really make even contact with her back at all times...it kind of floats above her. I am going to email my saddle fitter some photos and get her take on what I should do/whether I should add a half pad or something to "fill in" that area and hopefully stop the rubbing. What in everyone's experience what normally causes an otherwise good fitting saddle to have a gap under the panels in the back when the horse moves?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A good fitting saddle won't float above a horse's back. I don't know why it would be doing his, though. If your saddle fitter was just out perhaps she will evaluate for free since the issue was not resolved.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Kittenkittenkitten said:


> A good fitting saddle won't float above a horse's back. I don't know why it would be doing his, though. If your saddle fitter was just out perhaps she will evaluate for free since the issue was not resolved.


That's kind of what I am hoping...when she flocked the saddle to fit to her back, she set it on her back and then looked at it with me aboard, but we never actually girthed her up and looked at it. Of course when I'm sitting in it, it sits flush with her back, and when it's just setting up there it does as well. So the girth being attached is what causes this little problem to show up, for whatever reason. 

Well if I don't hear back from her via email today I'll give her a ring to get her thoughts on it.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

So I heard back from the saddle fitter. She said based on the video I took and the rub marks/their location, she said it sounds like it needs to be re-flocked again...ugh...just had it done in August! She's having me check on the fit in a few ways tonight when I go to the barn before we do anything or have her out, but from her description it definitely sounds like that's what it's from. Darn saddles and ever changing horses!! :lol: 

Well, at least I have something to go on now anyway! She mentioned it sounds like it had "settled" since we did it last. Since August was the first time we had ever flocked the saddle and it was brand new, I'm guessing that maybe now that it has "settled" to fit her back, I hopefully won't be paying for this again in another 4-5 months?? :shock: One can only hope! 

For those out there who have flocked saddles before, how often do you find you need to get them re-flocked? Somehow I thought it was more like every year or so, not this often, but again maybe it's just because this was a brand new saddle.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Well, got a chance to talk to my saddle fitter on the phone, and she confirmed my suspicions that it has likely settled and it may need flocked every several months just for the first little while, while it's breaking in and molding to her back. Sandie is a very "curvy" mare and not the easiest to fit, and her back is very sensitive to boot!

The saddle fitter is coming out next week to re flock it and maybe the accompanying back soreness Sandie has had for "no apparent reason" lately will go away as well. Ugh, I could just KICK myself for not connecting the dots sooner!!  My poor girl! 

So for those of you who've been watching the thread and subbing to see if we've solved the mystery of the hair rubbing, it may be as "simple" as saddle fit! Even if you think your saddle fits very well! We'll see what happens after she re-flocks it, but I know the first time she flocked it, I noticed a marked difference in Sandie's movement and her masseuse and I both noticed a HUGE improvement in her back soreness...she got to the point where she had almost NONE! And then a couple of months ago it started coming back. I chalked it up to her doing lots more long and low work lately and working to build her topline...but now in light of this new information I'm thinking saddle fit is to blame (yet again UGH)!


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Zaney in the pic I showed she didn't have the rubbing then, I was just drawing a circle around where it usually occurs in the winter...I'm beginning to wonder if the saddle is slipping back during riding...going to take a before and after pic today when I go for a lesson, just to see saddle placement before and after.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh ok, I was a little confused on that one. I cant bring up the video due to still being on back up dial up. (old computer, no cable right now). However, I have since read that your working with your saddle fitter on the issue. Saddle fit can definatly be a pain. I had a used saddle relfocked 3 times untill it was fixed. I was at my witts end and I changed saddle fitter/maker who fixed it the final time.


----------



## 2BigReds

Geez sometimes I'm glad I ride Western so I don't have to have my saddle flocked on a regular basis... :shock:

I will mention, though, that we had a client horse when I was grooming for a dressage trainer who had the rubbing issue. We eventually were able to find a square pad that worked but it took a lot of looking. We also found out that contoured Dressage pads are a thing! We ALSO found out that the Schlesse that the client had purchased and fitted to her horse multiple times a year had never really fit correctly, even right after fittings. That was probably the underlying cause and it was just the particular way that it was fitting incorrectly that was the culprit at the time.

Every time I think I want to start riding Dressage at all seriously I start reading these threads and saddle fit scares the living bejesus out of me again! :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

2BigReds said:


> Geez sometimes I'm glad I ride Western so I don't have to have my saddle flocked on a regular basis... :shock:
> 
> I will mention, though, that we had a client horse when I was grooming for a dressage trainer who had the rubbing issue. We eventually were able to find a square pad that worked but it took a lot of looking. We also found out that contoured Dressage pads are a thing! We ALSO found out that the Schlesse that the client had purchased and fitted to her horse multiple times a year had never really fit correctly, even right after fittings. That was probably the underlying cause and it was just the particular way that it was fitting incorrectly that was the culprit at the time.
> 
> Every time I think I want to start riding Dressage at all seriously I start reading these threads and saddle fit scares the living bejesus out of me again! :lol:


Forgive me as I know nothing about western tack :lol: but what is it about a western saddle that makes it able to be used on any horse and not fitted at all to the horse's back?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trinity Ridge

i know nothing of english saddles. but i have a saddle that will float on my current horse. its a tight girth issue, but it also means it doesnt fit that well. 

i also see a size difference in your horse in the summer photos compared to more recent. shes got a few extra lbs on her. burn some weight off her the saddle will probably be a better fit.


----------



## Saddlebag

I hate to tell you folks but there are very few real saddle fitters in both Canada and US. To be fully qualified they should be either saddle makers or taken a course thro the Master Saddlers. Most of the so-called fitters merely represent a company. Next time you talk to one ask for their qualifications. There's a lot more to fitting a saddle than seeing how it fits when the horse is standing still. If a horse moves with a hollow back there is more chance of rubbing because of front to back bridging.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Forgive me as I know nothing about western tack :lol: but what is it about a western saddle that makes it able to be used on any horse and not fitted at all to the horse's back?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
A western saddle doesnt fit all horse backs and must be fitted well also just like engligh saddles. Because of the design (covers a wider area for weight dispersement) this can create a rather annoying problem and cant be altered with "simple" reflocking a panel. Some Western saddles can be to long for a short back and to short for a long back, gullets to wide or to narrow, bars to wide or to narrow or set at the wrong angles and etc. Just like with english saddles there are various different kinds of western saddles to suit the purpose there of. For example roping saddles designed with the roping horse and rider in mind and a barrel saddle designed for such and a reigning saddle designed for such and so forth and so on. Just like in english saddles you have a dressage saddle designed with the rider and horse in mind for such diciplines and a jumping saddle and etc. etc. etc. Does that mean all barrel saddles fit a barrel horse? no more than all jumping saddles fit a jumping horse. Thank goodness though they come in varous sizes/shape to help with fitting just like english saddles. I west through 3 western saddles to finally find one that fit my late mare. It was a pain in the rear.

There are no "one size fits all" model in any saddle of any type. A horse's back and body build varys way to much.


----------



## 2BigReds

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Forgive me as I know nothing about western tack :lol: but what is it about a western saddle that makes it able to be used on any horse and not fitted at all to the horse's back?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think Zaney said it best, it's definitely not a one-size-fits-all deal with western saddles either. Just seems to me that a lot of times it's easier to find ones that work, but that's also potentially because I've worked with mostly QHs. Not that there aren't plenty of uniquely shaped individuals within the breed, but having worked with a lot of warmbloods and TBs and dealing with trying to fit them to English saddles it just seems that there's a much greater range of shapes in general.

Something I thought of recently and may also be relevant, I've heard about air-filled padding in some newer English saddles that supposedly conform to the horse's back without flocking or anything? Interesting concept, anyway, I wonder how well they work. :think:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

2BigReds said:


> I think Zaney said it best, it's definitely not a one-size-fits-all deal with western saddles either. Just seems to me that a lot of times it's easier to find ones that work, but that's also potentially because I've worked with mostly QHs. Not that there aren't plenty of uniquely shaped individuals within the breed, but having worked with a lot of warmbloods and TBs and dealing with trying to fit them to English saddles it just seems that there's a much greater range of shapes in general.


Ok that makes more sense...and mine's a QH/Paint and apparently is a turning out to be a PITA to fit, so she is definitely proof that every horse is very unique and different and has its own needs regardless of the breed :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Saddlebag said:


> I hate to tell you folks but there are very few real saddle fitters in both Canada and US. To be fully qualified they should be either saddle makers or taken a course thro the Master Saddlers. Most of the so-called fitters merely represent a company. Next time you talk to one ask for their qualifications. There's a lot more to fitting a saddle than seeing how it fits when the horse is standing still. If a horse moves with a hollow back there is more chance of rubbing because of front to back bridging.


I should mention, my saddle fitter is a Qualified Saddle Fitter for the Society of Master Saddlers in the UK. She's actually over in the UK at the moment, so she won't be able to see my mare until the 23rd when she's back in the States.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Trinity Ridge said:


> i know nothing of english saddles. but i have a saddle that will float on my current horse. its a tight girth issue, but it also means it doesnt fit that well.
> 
> i also see a size difference in your horse in the summer photos compared to more recent. shes got a few extra lbs on her. burn some weight off her the saddle will probably be a better fit.


Very good point...it does tend to happen in the winter, and the barn definitely fattened her up a bit in anticipation of the cold winter, so she is carrying a few extra lbs :wink: Although last winter she was underweight and it still happened, so I'm not sure.

The too-tight girth mention has me wondering/second guessing myself...how tight SHOULD the girth really be? I mean, obviously you want it tight enough so that your saddle isn't moving around/sliding or you'll have issues, but mine doesn't. So how would I tell though if it is TOO tight?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

And for the sake of weight comparison...here's a photo from this fall, around the time when we had the saddle fitted to her back: 










And here is a current one:









I actually don't think it's that big a difference...?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

This was her last winter, when she was a tad underweight  But she had the exact same rubbing issue then. But that was prior to me ever having a saddle fitter out, so I am really inclined to believe what the saddle fitter has told me recently.


----------



## Trinity Ridge

good looking horse. 

my opinion is that the general consensus of what i read here (and im new here) is that what most folks think is under weight is really a well conditioned horse. where as what most think is good condtion, is either over weight to down right obese.

your horse looks good. dont get me wrong, but imo she looked in better condition in post #68 than she does currently. hard to tell from the photos but her coat looks better now than earlier, but she looks over weight now. its probably just the angle of photo and stance but she does look heavier (slightly) in current compared to in fall.

mine has definitly put on weight since the fall, b/c ive gone from riding miles and miles on trail to every couple wks putting the saddle on him for about 30 mins.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Trinity Ridge said:


> good looking horse.
> 
> my opinion is that the general consensus of what i read here (and im new here) is that what most folks think is under weight is really a well conditioned horse. where as what most think is good condtion, is either over weight to down right obese.
> 
> your horse looks good. dont get me wrong, but imo she looked in better condition in post #68 than she does currently. hard to tell from the photos but her coat looks better now than earlier, but she looks over weight now. its probably just the angle of photo and stance but she does look heavier (slightly) in current compared to in fall.
> 
> mine has definitly put on weight since the fall, b/c ive gone from riding miles and miles on trail to every couple wks putting the saddle on him for about 30 mins.


Interesting! I definitely think she needed some weight on her in post#68, but very interesting to hear another opinion...here are some other recent photos since I know the angle is kind of strange in the one where she is standing in her stall...




























Oh well, I like them to have a few extra lbs in the winter rather than the other extreme. I would say she is carrying a few but she'll lose them once we get back into our spring/summer workout schedule, and I don't think she's obese or anything at the moment :lol: Now when I first bought her, that was another story!!


----------



## Trinity Ridge

> Oh well, I like them to have a few extra lbs in the winter rather than the other extreme.


yes maam i agree with you. come spring the plan is to put miles on them. make them earn the easy life they get in winter.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Trinity Ridge said:


> yes maam i agree with you. come spring the plan is to put miles on them. make them earn the easy life they get in winter.


Exactly! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Versto

Hi, this may already be solved, but I thought I may as well say something. I have the same exact problem with my western mare and the pad rubs her in the same exact place. I tried every single type of pad with no help. So then I went looking for another solution. Corona Ointment seems pretty promising, although I haven't tried it.


----------



## DianeF

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Hmm interesting note! I HAVE been told that I tend to ride too much on the cantle and need to tip my pelvis more forward...but why would it only be happening each winter though? I don't ride differently in the summer vs the winter each year? :-|


I have the same problem and it doesn't make a difference if I stay off the cantle. It only happens when my horse has a winter coat. The pad causes the longer hairs to break. Sheepskin pads seem to be available for English only.


----------



## horselovinguy

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

This thread is from 2014....quite a time ago.
Do to a new program platform old, old threads have resurrected and show.
The moderators recommend to all contributors to _check the date the post was made_ before making comments on aged threads.
With age and inactivity such as it was, this thread is closing...
For our members that may have a issue themself, please do not get lost/buried in old threads but start a new thread topic so your concerns are seen and can receive comment as appropriate.

*THREAD NOW CLOSED.*


----------

